# New OBT strikes a pose



## Moltar (Dec 18, 2007)

So i met yesterday with another AB member who is cleaning house to make some money for a car. I got 2 OBT's, an H gigas, P striata and then a nice looking juvie seemani as a freebie. Enclosures included too. With OBT's who are ready to be rehoused though that's not necessarily a good thing in retrospect...

I know they're pretty common but i love P murinus, they are one spider that acts just like they look. Fiery and angry... Grrrr!

So i get home and the 4" OBT is posing right there on top of her house. Here's a pic just for kicks! Everybody else was hiding.


----------



## Mina (Dec 18, 2007)

Congrats on the new additions!!!  That is a very beautiful OBT!!


----------



## desertdweller (Dec 18, 2007)

Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!  Thanks for the picture.  All I see of mine is cork bark.  Or my OBT on his back legs showing me his underside.  LOL


----------



## loyaluntodeath (Dec 18, 2007)

I am glad you are enjoying your new additions!  (And thanks for your contribution to the new car fund!)


----------



## bakaichi (Dec 19, 2007)

i never see my OBT anymore ....always hidding 

but its a beauty ~


----------



## SNAFU (Dec 19, 2007)

Beautiful! After my c.crawshayi arrives (hopefully today!) & gets settled in thats what I am going to get next. OBT's are little pitbulls & I am thinking of buying 4-5 slings in hopes I can snag a female !


----------

